# A9500 acquisition cost



## ddayries (Jan 22, 2015)

On a Medicare claim, when you bill a A9500 with a nuclear stress test, you have to put the acquisition cost on the claim. Is the acquisition cost the same as the invoice cost? OR is the acquisition cost the invoice cost plus some other cost? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Jan 22, 2015)

The acquisition cost is the cost (for you to acquire) the materials.


----------



## ddayries (Jan 23, 2015)

So would that be what the pharmacy bills us? We are a physician practice and are having some discussion of acquisition vs invoice. Some are saying that invoice cost from the pharmacy is our acquisition cost and that is what we should put on the claim. Some are saying that it should be the invoice cost plus some other cost that the practice has to handle the drug etc and those two should be added together and that should be put on the claim. Just looking for some clarification.


----------

